# Content Slider JQuery UI



## LeMarkus (10. November 2010)

Hallo, ich habe nach diesem Tutorial mir einen jQuery UI Slider zusammengebaut:
http://webdeveloperplus.com/jquery/featured-content-slider-using-jquery-ui/

Dieser funktioniert ohne Probleme und auch die Handhabung ist nicht schwer. Allerdings wollte ich fragen, ob es mit diesem Slider möglich ist rechts und links Pfeile (also vor und zurück) einzubauen, um zwischen den Inhalten zu wechseln. Ich habe bereits gesucht, aber nichts gefunden. Ist das überhaupt möglich?


----------



## bernd00 (17. November 2010)

Hi,

das ist ja eigentlich ne umgeformte Variante des Tabs Widgets. Man kann die einzelnen Tabs mit #IDdesDivs ansprechen. 
Dann kannst du auch einen Link setzen und mit next(), dann das entsprechende Element aufrufen.


----------



## LeMarkus (17. November 2010)

Dankefü die Antwort. Das ich mit #div id zu einem slide springen kann weiß ich schon. Allerdings ist mir unklar wie ich zu dem nächsten wechseln kann, nicht springen.

Mit next wähle ich zwar das nächste Element (beachbart) aus, aber wi wechsele ich zu diesem?


----------



## bernd00 (17. November 2010)

hey,

probiers mal mit der Methode Select
hat aber nix mit der div-id zu tun, sondern mim index. Sollte aber auch funktionieren.

hier kannst du mal schauen, das sollte dir schon gefallen:
http://css-tricks.com/examples/TabsNextPrev/


----------

